# VK Westrand agents



## The Newby (10/7/15)

hi all we are the new agents for the westrand

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (10/7/15)

And

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Newby (10/7/15)

What can we help you with

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Newby (10/7/15)

Raslin said:


> And


and......what can we get for you


----------



## Raslin (10/7/15)

Lol. And where are you based? Other than in the far West Rand. Opening times? Stock holdings? Any opening specials?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Newby (10/7/15)

based in randfontein where you based


----------



## The Newby (10/7/15)

we are vape king agents the specials on the website is the specials available


----------

